# New Style.



## stone_dragone (May 31, 2008)

Since I'm tired of working hard to gain knowledge and the inevitable titles that go along with them, I've decided to just go ahead and name myself the Grand Professor of Indo-Tibetan Yellow Leopard MuythaikwonJitsu.

Anyone want a certificate?

Just a silly flight of fancy before the afternoon nap...rainy days are just perfect for that.


----------



## Jai (May 31, 2008)

All I want to know is what are you on and where can I get ahold of some?


----------



## stone_dragone (May 31, 2008)

Funny you should ask, I'm actually standing right behind you using a celestial projection technique taught to me by Ashida Kim.  

For only $350 (sent via Paypal), I can transmit some of this system though a direct chakra to chakra meditative link.


----------



## terryl965 (May 31, 2008)

Stone Dragon I know you better than that go back and earn that fancy title.


----------



## tellner (May 31, 2008)

I much prefer Muay Tai Chi Kwon Do Ka-Lee Jun Fan Concepts


----------



## stone_dragone (May 31, 2008)

tellner said:


> I much prefer Muay Tai Chi Kwon Do Ka-Lee Jun Fan Concepts



Well played, Tellner!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 31, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Stone Dragon I know you better than that go back and earn that fancy title.



[shoulders slump, heavy sigh]...alrighhhhht.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 31, 2008)

I much prefer Xuefu which is a combination of Jujitsu, TKD, Shaolin Changquan, Taiji, Xingyiquan, Bagua, Wing Chun, and Evil Wizardry :mst:


----------



## arnisador (May 31, 2008)

Everyone wants a piece of  the Rex Kwon Do pie. Sigh...


----------



## exile (May 31, 2008)

What a bunch of Johnny-Come-Latelys you guys are! People are lining up at _my_ door to learn Unijutsu&#8212;the Everything MA!  No matter what you want, we got it! High kicks, low kicks, 360s, 720s, groundfighting, elbow strikes, wrist strikes, chin strikes (an underestimated secret technique only _I_ can teach you!), shoulder strikes, hip strikes, strikes with individual ribs, strikes with the front part of knee, strikes with the _back_ of the knee, joint locks for every joint of the body, throws&#8212;overarm, underarm, and sidearm&#8212;suplexes, duplexes, and Death-Ray vision! And that's just in the regular program!! Sign up in the Black Belt Club (ours is the only BB Club with bouncers so that anyone who doesn't belong in the club gets chucked out the door pronto!) and you'll also learn not one, but _twelve_ different kinds of no touch knockouts: knockouts without being touched by the fist, knockouts without being touched by the elbows, knockouts without being touched by the feet,... and lots, lots more! And your first belt promotion isn't a measily orange belt: you test for first Dan in three months, guaranteed! Every belt test thereafter is for the next Dan stripe! 

So let's get real about this, eh? Why are you futzing around with these measly half-assed partial systems when _we_ can offer you every single  MA technique ever practiced anywhere in one _single_ system! I mean, if you're going to do something, do it right, eh?


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 31, 2008)

stone_dragone said:


> For only $350 (sent via Paypal), I can transmit some of this system though a direct chakra to chakra meditative link.



I will send my payment, likewise


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 31, 2008)

exile said:


> So let's get real about this, eh? Why are you futzing around with these measly half-assed partial systems when _we_ can offer you every single  MA technique ever practiced anywhere in one _single_ system! I mean, if you're going to do something, do it right, eh?



It's derived from Taekkyon, right?


----------



## exile (May 31, 2008)

FearlessFreep said:


> It's derived from Taekkyon, right?



Heavens, no! Taekkyon derives from _it!!_ (as does everything else, including biathlon... :lol


----------



## terryl965 (May 31, 2008)

OK which one to send my money to I need a legitimate title. Who is going to give me more for my buck?


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (May 31, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> OK which one to send my money to I need a legitimate title. Who is going to give me more for my buck?


 
I'll promote you to "Darth Grand Badass Emperor" for $5,000
Then once you go through the 1 year probation period, you can pay me $10,000 to get the "Title Which Can Not be Said" ranking


----------



## stone_dragone (May 31, 2008)

exile said:


> _twelve_ different kinds of no touch knockouts: knockouts without being touched by the fist, knockouts without being touched by the elbows, knockouts without being touched by the feet



In all fairness, I have studied Exile's multiple no touch knock out system...byr reading his description of the topic, I founded my own system of no-knockout touching.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 1, 2008)

Perpetual White Belt said:


> I'll promote you to "Darth Grand Badass Emperor" for $5,000
> Then once you go through the 1 year probation period, you can pay me $10,000 to get the "Title Which Can Not be Said" ranking


 
Damm all these title's and I really only want the best which one which one :erg:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 1, 2008)

Just buy yorself running shoes and I will make you the Grand Master Debater of Rhee Bok Do!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 1, 2008)

You poor dear misguided children.
I do believe that you are all missing some of the most important points and thoughts in the martial arts.  You need to join me in the Strippers mixed martial arts, it combines aerobics, cardio benefits, helps the eyesight, and gives you a lift that helps you through the day. The course is sometimes short but has been known to develop both the body but helps the mind open to the possibilities of techniques not shown.   Come join us and enlarge your knowledge many fold


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Jun 1, 2008)

My titles are still better cuz they cost more to get!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 1, 2008)

> You poor dear misguided children.
> I do believe that you are all missing some of the most important points and thoughts in the martial arts. You need to join me in the Strippers mixed martial arts, it combines aerobics, cardio benefits, helps the eyesight, and gives you a lift that helps you through the day. The course is sometimes short but has been known to develop both the body but helps the mind open to the possibilities of techniques not shown. Come join us and enlarge your knowledge many fold







How dare I refuse an invitation to become a more upright member of society


----------



## tellner (Jun 1, 2008)

Does anyone remember Greenoch, Meikdo and Cue-do?


----------

